# what to wear with a black sportcoat



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Hi guys,
I found a black BB sport coat at the Salvation Army on Saturday.
It's three button, medium weight wool, double vented and notch lapel. I thought it might be an orphaned suit jacket, but because of the cut and weight of the fabric, I'm almost 100 percent sure it's a sportcoat.

So what do I wear with it? I will wear it with white shirts, and gray and khaki pants. What other color pants would a black sportcoat go with?

Oh yeah, one more thing: I don't do the sportcoat with jeans thing, and don't own -- or plan on buying -- designer jeans so please offer other suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

When I was 20, I'd wear that with Levis and bowling shoes.

Now that I'm almost 50, I'd give it to the SA!!


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a black 3 button blazer that I wear with several things. My favourite pant is a charcoal/black and light grey small houndstooth pattern that looks great. Its also a nice trouser w/o the jacket. I also wear khaki and and an olivy grey green pant on occasion for something different. I highly recommend the charcoal/black and light grey houndstooth, Urqhuhart glen-check, or subtle stripe.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> When I was 20, I'd wear that with Levis and bowling shoes.
> 
> Now that I'm almost 50, I'd give it to the SA!!


 I'd like to say that I'm quite impressed anyone at that age would be computer literate. Good on ya.

Blair :icon_smile_big:


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Although I am not a fan of the black sportcoat, I think the best way to pull it off is with something that contrasts. Dark pants of any colour should be avoided lest it appear you have mismatched a suit.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I've never understood the point of a black jacket.

Black blazer, possibly if aprt of a club's attire 
Black lounge suit, only if required.
But a black jacket? Why?


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

For me, it was something different from the blue blazer- I don't like looking like everyone else and in my circle of friends it seems that is all they have. I certainly receive more compliments on it than any blue blazer I have had. The final, and winning answer, is; I think I look good in it, and I like it!:biggrin2:

Blair


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I've never understood the point of a black jacket.
> 
> Black blazer, possibly if aprt of a club's attire
> Black lounge suit, only if required.
> But a black jacket? Why?


Because it was $5.50 at the Salvation Army, is a perfect fit without the need of any alterations, and it's Brooks Brothers (not 346) in excellent condition. Duh!

I wasn't looking for it, but now that I got it practically for free, I want to wear it. I think that with a little creativity, it will have great possibilities! Why would I reject a chance to expand my wardrobe at such a small cost? Now, please, more suggestions and less criticism. Thanks!


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

harvey_birdman said:


> Although I am not a fan of the black sportcoat, I think the best way to pull it off is with something that contrasts. Dark pants of any colour should be avoided lest it appear you have mismatched a suit.


Thanks for the input. I understand that I can't wear it with dark charcoal, black, or navy pants. I wouldn't wear it with brown pants either, although some younger, more hip people might attempt that.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Jeans or as Birdman mentioned, constrast colour.

If you are going to wear dark trousers, wear patterned trousers (striped, PoW, etc) as this breaks up the suit-wannabe look.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is something similar to my favourite combo mentioned above. Elegant with a white shirt and tie, dress casual with a grey ribbed turtleneck.


----------



## AcridSaint (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm always wary of wearing striped trousers with a sport coat or blazer for fear that it will look like parts of two different suits. It's the same reasoning that I won't own striped sport coats. Not saying it can't be done, but it's just too adventurous for me.

I think that the BB could look good with khaki or perhaps a light shade of blue/teal would be something different for you. I have a light blue sport coat that I feel goes surprisingly well with black pants. I don't know if it will work in the opposite direction, however.

Also, you could change out the buttons to brass or silver to make it clear that it is not a suit coat. Three button blazers do exist.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

AcridSaint said:


> I'm always wary of wearing striped trousers with a sport coat or blazer for fear that it will look like parts of two different suits. It's the same reasoning that I won't own striped sport coats. Not saying it can't be done, but it's just too adventurous for me.


I think these would look great with my black blazer, and perhaps yours as well.

Blair


----------



## AcridSaint (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi - yes I agree with both of those pants with a blazer, the "stripes" on the first pair are not as defined as a chalk stripe or pin stripe that you would see in a suit. It's quite apparent that they are trousers. I have a similar pair. When I was thinking stripes, I was thinking closer to a suit pattern, which I also have pants in the form of.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Since you say it's a black suit coat and not a black blazer, I would donate it to Goodwill if I weren't going to wear it with jeans. A black blazer I would wear with gray pants.

And to WouldaShoulda, I'm getting ready to turn 62 and I would still wear a black jacket with jeans. I'm not much into that age thing, at least I wouldn't be if I weren't too old to go to any of the places I used to go where I would wear a black jacket with jeans. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

AcridSaint said:


> I was thinking closer to a suit pattern, which I also have pants in the form of.


 Oh yeah, that might be a bit hard to get away with. I also have a really hard time with the pinstriped navy suit jacket and jeans.
I don't get that one at all.


----------



## BespokeMex (Nov 13, 2010)

If it wasn't for the double vents you could turn it into a Stroller with a pair of medium-dark grey checked trousers.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

blairrob said:


> I'd like to say that I'm quite impressed anyone at that age would be computer literate.


I hope you're kidding: Bill Gates is 55. The typical current 50-year-old has been using computers for around 20 years....


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Black is pretty neutral. I think you can wear a black sport coat with almost anything except black or dark brown. Easiest would be gray, while navy (because it's close to black) would be tricky. But tan, olive, a lighter blue or even mustard, burgundy or red would work. If it's plain black, you could add a pattern to the pants. Coordinate the shirt with the pants. Ignore the purists who disparage black sports coats - you've got it, go with it!


----------



## AcridSaint (Jan 5, 2011)

Quick point of order - he said it was not a suit jacket:



> because of the cut and weight of the fabric, I'm almost 100 percent sure it's a sportcoat.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Starch said:


> I hope you're kidding: Bill Gates is 55. The typical current 50-year-old has been using computers for around 20 years....


and this icon... :icon_smile_big: in my post would mean....

Too much starch, my friend.

For the record, I am a very young....:thumbs-up: 48.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

it would look good with a clerical collar.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> it would look good with a clerical collar.


 _<snicker>_

Clerical collars are so passe in the city now. Blue shirt, nice tie, that's where it's at.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

I like black blazers/ sc's with medium gray, glen plaid, and gray windowpanes.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Go back to SA, find a three button blazer (or DB for an extra button) in regardless condition, harvest the buttons and replace your jacket buttons with them. Now you have a black blazer which will go well with light gray, dark khaki, gray houndstooth, plaid etc. Complement with OCBDs and some nice repp or regimental tie. Argyle socks and longwings of course.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm 57 and I've been in the computer industry starting as an MIT undergrad back in the punch card days. Longer than most here have been alive.

Back to the OP -- I would suggest changing the jacket buttons so it looks more like a sport coat/blazer than an orphaned suit jacket. I prefer pewter over bronze.

I second the other poster's suggestions of charcoal gray pants or dark jeans.



blairrob said:


> I'd like to say that I'm quite impressed anyone at that age would be computer literate. Good on ya.
> 
> Blair :icon_smile_big:


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

alphadelta said:


> I'm 57 and I've been in the computer industry starting as an MIT undergrad back in the punch card days. Longer than most here have been alive.


Horrible days. I still have nightmares about FORTRAN and COBOL :crazy:


alphadelta said:


> Back to the OP -- I would suggest changing the jacket buttons so it looks more like a sport coat/blazer than an orphaned suit jacket. I prefer pewter over bronze.


My clothier ordered my blazer with buttons made from Peruvian Nuevo Sols (domed) that are close to a pewter colour, and I think they look quite sharp.


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a friend in school, who bought a black blazer when I bought my first navy one. He always paired it with a crisp pair of olive pants. I always thought it looked pretty good.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

My black sportcoats (both tropical and cashmere) were purchased to differentiate myself from the blue blazer crowd that my office abounds with - I just despise looking like I may be wearing a uniform. It's just as flexible yet gives me some individuality.

I just mentioned this in another thread, and see it come up again here - my own recommendation is to not go with brass or gold buttons. Instead I think a jacket like this benefits from some nice heavy horn buttons. If you absolutely want metal, consider a muted dark pewter... it can look really nice.

As to what to wear it with, I wear a black sportcoat with anything I'd wear a blue blazer... save cotton khakis. Personally I often take it traveling with my suits. I normally wear a grey/blue pallette in solids and plaids, and so on long trips it gives me to option of wearing a pair of suit trousers with it to dinner with an open shirt or a turtleneck - an elegant yet relaxed look.

I also wear it with jeans for weekends and date-nights, but you DID say you'd never go there. Pity, that... it's a killer look.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Grayson said:


> I also wear it with jeans for weekends and date-nights, but you DID say you'd never go there. Pity, that... it's a killer look.


Grayson, may I ask what you wear with your jeans and black sportcoat? Do you wear jumper/sweater or shirts, or a bit of both. Also, what colour/shade are your jeans?


----------



## baritone275 (May 24, 2010)

OP,
I'm on board with Jersey John and Catside.
I didn't see where you mentioned the weave of the fabric, nor the type/style of the buttons. That info would certainly help.

I have a new black blazer (Jack Victor from Sierra Trading Post) and had the JV buttons switched to a pewter colored metal. Many compliments from friends of both sexes.

Grey trousers, white shirt, and pretty much any tie you like would certainly be an easy and safe option.

Darker khaki colored wool trousers, off-white shirt, muted tie? Small houndstooth check trousers, if black and white, pretty much limit you to a white shirt IMO, with a solid color silk tie of any color you like.

To me, you have endless possibilities, and I don't understand the objections to a black sportcoat/blazer. And what a great deal you got. (I, too, avoid the sportcoat/jeans thing, although it seems to work for many guys.)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

triklops55 said:


> Now, please, more suggestions and less *criticism*. Thanks!


Look that word up because you clearly don't know what criticism is. I gave my view not a criticism of your action in having bought it.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Look that word up because you clearly don't know what criticism is. I gave my view not a criticism of your action in having bought it.


I'm a professional writer, so I don't have to look words up. Ha!
If your opinion is neither a suggestion nor a compliment, then it's criticism, no matter how you deliver it. I asked for suggestions on what else to wear with it, and that's all I wanted to hear.

Thanks to everyone else for your suggestions. The buttons are black and the fabric has a very slight texture. I won't change up the buttons to metal, because I like the jacket just the way it looks. I already own a couple of metal-buttoned blazers.
I own a couple of pants with some pattern, so I will wear it with those, as well as with gray and khaki.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Jake Genezen said:


> Grayson, may I ask what you wear with your jeans and black sportcoat? Do you wear jumper/sweater or shirts, or a bit of both. Also, what colour/shade are your jeans?


Warmer months point me to crisp well-fitted broadcloth shirts, often in somewhat bolder patterns or jewel tones that I wouldn't select for business wear. In cooler months I tend to go for layered looks with cashmere half-zips or pima turtlenecks. The jeans I choose are well-tailored/less-stacked boot cuts with a lower waist, ones like Levis 527s or Gap 1969s in a dark blue wash with no antiquing or "rock-star" fading.

I also offer that the belt is a focal point in this type of weekend/evening outfit. I like a wide black leather belt with no embellishment and a simple pewter buckle.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

triklops55 said:


> I'm a professional writer, so I don't have to look words up. Ha!
> If your opinion is neither a suggestion nor a compliment, then it's criticism, no matter how you deliver it. I asked for suggestions on what else to wear with it, and that's all I wanted to hear.


Wow that's one bad attitude you've got there!


----------



## FrontHeadlock (Dec 1, 2009)

Jake Genezen said:


> Grayson, may I ask what you wear with your jeans and black sportcoat? Do you wear jumper/sweater or shirts, or a bit of both. Also, what colour/shade are your jeans?


I do this sometimes, and I think jeans with a grayer wash look really good with a black blazer, particularly if it has pewter buttons.

Something like these:

or these:


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Grayson and FrontHeadlock for your responses. 

Grayson: I presume if the jeans were a lighter shade of blue then that would clash with the black colour of the jacket, or does blue work quite well with black too?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Jake Genezen said:


> Thanks Grayson and FrontHeadlock for your responses.
> 
> Grayson: I presume if the jeans were a lighter shade of blue then that would clash with the black colour of the jacket, or does blue work quite well with black too?


Denim goes with black. Don't think of it as blue, it's its own thing. A light blue shirt can also work with black. It's the darker blues that don't work.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt S said:


> Denim goes with black. Don't think of it as blue, it's its own thing.


I was going to say the same thing. I've never thought of blue jeans as being "blue" in the sense of the color, with the possible exception of the really bleached out pale blue jeans that are no longer being worn by many people. I've always worn any color with medium to dark blue denim.

Cruiser


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I was going to say the same thing. I've never thought of blue jeans as being "blue" in the sense of the color, with the possible exception of the really bleached out pale blue jeans that are no longer being worn by many people. I've always worn any color with medium to dark blue denim.
> 
> Cruiser


I don't think we ever agree Cruiser! You, however, are much more credible than I am when it comes to demin. I haven't worn jeans for at least 15 years! But there is something so unique about jeans that they can be matched with almost any colour.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt S said:


> I don't think we ever agree Cruiser! You, however, are much more credible than I am when it comes to demin. I haven't worn jeans for at least 15 years!


To be honest with you I'm not really any kind of authority on denim. In fact until I started participating in this forum I really never gave denim a second thought. I've always liked denim jeans for casual wear, but beyond that I never really thought of them as part and parcel of the clothes that I wear to work, church, or other such places.

I'm not a jeans fanatic. I wore basic Levis for about 40 years and basic Lees for the past 15 or so years. I don't know anything about other brands nor do I know anything about different styles of Levis or Lees. I'm definitely not a denim expert.

In short, I've never been as passionate of a proponent for jeans as many here are passionately opposed to them. Unfortunately some here tagged me that way simply because I spoke out when some started saying things like guys wear jeans to recapture their youth or jeans are for changing the oil in the car and nothing more, etc.. That's ridiculous. I've always worn them because I like their casual nature; but I don't put on a pair of jeans to go to the office.

A few here get way too carried away when the subject of denim jeans comes up.

Cruiser


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh,oh, I feel myself being carried away. I'm back now. I have a Tom James cashmere blazer which is black and I like it worn with glen plaid grey pants. I had a Lands End black linen sports coat, but never wore it, so it went to St. V's. The TJ came from a thrift too.


----------

